# How long



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok, so how long every 2nd night should i use my weights for?
is 30 minutes too little?


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

Depends on how many exercises your doin,if yer only doin push ups and sit ups its to long.If yer doin a full work out from top to toe,its not long enough.I would say 1/2 an hr is a minimum.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

If its a full workout the optimum time period is 50mins to an hour. Any shorter, you won't have tested yourself and damaged enough muscle tissue. Any longer, you won't gain any extra results plus your testosterone will be reduced significantly meaning you'll be nakered.

Chris


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I can do my circuit (about 8 exercises) is around 20 minutes...

again, it all depends what you are doing (as per the last post)

I am happy looking toned, so don't have to hammer the weights, so can be in and out of the gym quite quickly...and into the steam room.

Some of the "animals" do weights for hours every day, again the more weight you are using to get bigger, the longer the recovery time in between sets....

:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I must get back on the weights.

Most of my muscle has relaxed into erm whats it called? Oh yeah FAT !

I'm no porker but i must start again.


----------



## J9NY X (Jan 23, 2009)

i would say around an hour is good


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Cueball i'd be the same as you, i'd be happy being toned or however you call it, but i get bigger too,

barbell curls, dumbell curls, army barbell press (behind the neck) the rest are hard to explain as i dont know their names, but they are mostly bicep and shoulder workouts, i will be trying to do more press ups too, just sets of them all basically,

thanks for all your help

this is what i had been copying


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

How long a workout will take depends on how many muscles groups you're working, how many sets you're doing, how long of a rest interval you are taking between sets etc.

Focus on working the muscle groups in question by the required amount (i.e. required weight, number of reps and number of sets) rather than targeting an overall amount of time lifting weights.

Set your goals and make a workout plan to help achieve them (read up on weight, reps, sets that will help you achieve what you want). This way you are more likely to see the results you want rather than just end up pushing various weights around.


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Don't forgot to do your legs ksm1985 :thumb: (don't mean to preach) The amount of people I see concentrating on their top half and then have these puny quads and gastro's - don't look right imo.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:

To help you out, I would suggest looking into a curcuit rather than just sets and sets....

My curcuit is quick, hits the whole body, and knocks the s**t out of me...

I do large compound movements rather than working 1 or 2 muscle groups...

As I have said though, everyone is different, and I know my body responds better to that, rather than 10 of this, rest, 5 of them, etc etc...

BORING!!!! :lol:

I sometimes look at people who are using big weights, they seem to be just moving weight rather than working their muscles (yes, there is a difference!)

I have friends that look bigger than me, but are actually weaker...all show and no go!!! :lol:

If you would like, I can jot down what I do for you, and you can see if you like the look of it......

:thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> If you would like, I can jot down what I do for you, and you can see if you like the look of it......
> 
> :thumb:


that would be nice of you just dont waste too much of your time on me as i cant guarantee id use it lol



JCW85 said:


> Don't forgot to do your legs ksm1985 :thumb: (don't mean to preach) The amount of people I see concentrating on their top half and then have these puny quads and gastro's - don't look right imo.


im starting running so hopefully that'll be enough


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

JCW85 said:


> Don't forgot to do your legs ksm1985 :thumb: (don't mean to preach) The amount of people I see concentrating on their top half and then have these puny quads and gastro's - don't look right imo.


+1 far too many gym users neglect their legs, indirectly affecting core strength & how much weight their upper body can push/press etc



ksm1985 said:


> im starting running so hopefully that'll be enough


Good for toning/definition but won't build strength directly.
Hitting the squat rack will be a good place to start:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Have you thought about finding a circuit training class or similar, as suggested above, and get the benefits of resistance training AND a fast paced intense session in one go. Pretty much every sports centre or gym offers one and there are loads of variations about. Many people find it easier to keep motivated and work a bit harder when being pushed along by a group.

I do a full UPPER body session in 30 mins at the gym, but work quite fast, with short rest periods between sets. I watch most people there stand around yabbering on most of the time, and they seem to do about 1/3rd the activity in the same period I do my session. I dont work legs as 6-8 hours of swim/bike/run takes care of that nicely during a week.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> Have you thought about finding a circuit training class or similar


i will look into it, thanks


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> that would be nice of you just dont waste too much of your time on me as i cant guarantee id use it lol


Well just in case you want a different challenge....

Rules are:

One move after the other, the only rest is getting (quickly) to the next bit of the workout.

A decent weight, but not too light - you are doing 20 reps of each.

You can try and build up to 3 circuits - one is more than enough though!

There is a high chance of sickness with this circuit - it produces very high levels of blood lactate - you have been warned. :doublesho

(I am sick every now and again with this!!)

So, as I said, I know this works for me, and has done so for years, it keeps me trim and fighting fit, but i'm not saying it will work for you, or any one else - and please warm up first:

1) Bar bell squat
2) Pull ups
3) Bar bell deadlifts
4) Tricep dips
5) Cable woodchops

and that's it.

A very hard, quick, all over body workout....

No showboating, no posing, no 50 minute rests between 3 reps.....

:thumb:


----------

